# Gentoo live cd hänger sig vid boot (då XDM ska startas)

## lungan

Vad kan felet var, då det verkar som allting laddats klart och skrivbordshanteraren ska startar så blir allting svart förutom tecknet "-" uppe i vänstra hörnet... ingenting mer händer efter det?

Och jag har kollat skivorna, provat i olika hastigheter, har inga problem med andra livecds.

----------

## kallamej

Det har tydligen varit en del problem med intel drivisarna. Kan tyvärr inte ge mycket mer hjälp än så. Symptomen du beskriver brukar betyda på ett segmenteringsfel för xorg.

----------

## hensan

Ne, det verkar inte som den här liveskivan var nåt vidare, tyvärr. Jag fick skivan och boota, men inte felfritt:

- Om jag väljer den grafiska booten så hänger den sig vid 71%

- Om jag då väljer F2 för att se detaljer om vad som gick snett får jag istället bara ^[[[B tecken på skärmen.

- Om jag väljer nofb kerneln så bootar den klart men lyckas inte ladda ljuddrivdutiner (Invalid module format)

- Det första som dyker upp när KDE startar är ett felmeddelande om att den disablat det inbyggda ljudkortet (vilket är ok, men jag vill inte ha nått felmeddelande om det)

Hoppas det kommer en 10.1 snart som funkar lite bättre.

Edit: Fanns visst redan en 10.1... *tanka*

----------

## hedmo

livecd har jag oxa haft problem med  2 av 10 har funkat om du valt x86-64 och de har varit gdm och xfce.

samma sak som du fast  med radeon.

min erfarenhet som hade livecd till installation av gentoo var kostade manga skivor och den enda fordel var 

drag and drop fran handboken till terminalen.ska du ha den till bara kora den som livecd far du nog gora som jag.

prova dig fram.2008 x86-64 och 2008 x86 funkade for mig.x86an har gdm och gnome i sig.

efter 2 ar i gentoo trasket  blir svaret fran en n00b till en n00b.e du sugen pa gentoo (varldens roligaste distro)

ska du se till at du fixar en gentoo skiva som tar dig till terminalen , ta en annan dator och ha den som en handbok

det ar mycket och da menar jag mycket att lasa och ta reda pa.tro mig,håravfall har blivit en vardag for mig  :Smile: .

men med lite hjalp av dessa 2 experterna har jag fott svar pa mina problem.

----------

## jenkler

Jag brukar använda interactive (Press I when booting) när man bootar så får man själv välja bort det som strular  :Very Happy:  Gör alltid en installation via terminal eller ssh så X behövs ej ändå 

/J

----------

## kreaukmeaus

En annan valmöjlighet är att använda usb-minne istället för CD.

Det finns flera stycken program för att automatiskt skapa bootbara live skivor samt ett drös med utspridda guider för att göra det manuellt.

Det enda som fungerat för mig är den usb-guiden som gentoo själv erbjuder. Den är har alltid fungerat för mig då inga andra har. Använd den.

Det tar en stund att gå igenom alla stegen men när man är klar har man både sparat tid och pengar till skillnad från sönderbrända cd skivor.

Fungerar varken usb eller cd-skiva, borde det vara mjukvaran som strular och inte hårdvaran.

Installationer som har hängt sig har för min del berot på acpi. Det går att disabla innan installationen påbörjas.

----------

## Bingorama

Tack för tipset att använda USB-pinne - ibland är det enkla och självklara inte det mest enkla och självklara...  :Wink: 

Nybörjare, så ha tålamod med mig framöver  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jallee

Lite sent kanske.. Själv använder jag SystemRescueCd på en USB-pinne då jag ska installera en "Ny_Pc".   :Very Happy: 

Det har än aldrig misslyckats... ta i trä.   :Cool: 

----------

